# Cell Phone Signal Booster For 300Bh



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

Wow! Have to say this is a great site! My first post hopefully first of many. Picked up a 2011 300bh and just gearing up to use it this season. Looking at purchasing a Wilson soho repeater, some kind of antenna that was thinking of permanently mounting on roof ( And apply lots of silicon







) and using an indoor Wilson antenna to give a strong cell signal inside the trailer. I need to have this as I have a daughter with special needs and having a stronger reception if need be Brings some piece of mind.

Reading the forums here I was thinking of setting it up similar to what I would do for satellite. Outdoor antenna mounted on roof and connect to back sat port on trailer. Inside, connect repeater to connection where booster is. I shouldn't have to run any extra cable. Anybody have any experiences with this? As long as I leave booster off this should work? Would I have to pull apart booster plate and manually connect rg6 bypassing whole booster assembly? Or is this a bird brain idea and I'll have to run an entire new cable set up. Thoughts and recommendations would be greatly appreciated. If this gives others ideas then lets discuss ( connecting iPads and such through teathering with s set up like this)

Thanks


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

Oops....wrong forum. Could somebody kindly move this to the problems category....sorry


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

m2edumacated said:


> Wow! Have to say this is a great site! My first post hopefully first of many. Picked up a 2011 300bh and just gearing up to use it this season. Looking at purchasing a Wilson soho repeater, some kind of antenna that was thinking of permanently mounting on roof ( And apply lots of silicon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, yes the wilson systems do work well, have them in both my trailers. DO NOT CONNECT ANY CELL PHONE BOOSTER THROUGH THE CABLE SYSTEM!!! the reason is that the cable & TV is a 75 ohm impedance. The cell phone stuff is a 50 ohm impedance. you'll have a terrible impedance mismatch, may even damage a cell phone amplifier. If it doesn't do damage it will definitely degrade the performance.

depending on how far you are from cell sites, you have several options. the wilson sleek boosters are a good wireless solution and easy to move around and are priced nice at about $125. The full blown 3W booster with an indoor antenna will give more range, but are going to be harder to install and be about double the price. In this case make sure you have adequate distance between the outside and inside antenna. Since the roof is not metal, you don't get signal isolation from the roof and need to rely on distance to keep it from oscillating.


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

KTMRacer said:


> Wow! Have to say this is a great site! My first post hopefully first of many. Picked up a 2011 300bh and just gearing up to use it this season. Looking at purchasing a Wilson soho repeater, some kind of antenna that was thinking of permanently mounting on roof ( And apply lots of silicon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, yes the wilson systems do work well, have them in both my trailers. DO NOT CONNECT ANY CELL PHONE BOOSTER THROUGH THE CABLE SYSTEM!!! the reason is that the cable & TV is a 75 ohm impedance. The cell phone stuff is a 50 ohm impedance. you'll have a terrible impedance mismatch, may even damage a cell phone amplifier. If it doesn't do damage it will definitely degrade the performance.

depending on how far you are from cell sites, you have several options. the wilson sleek boosters are a good wireless solution and easy to move around and are priced nice at about $125. The full blown 3W booster with an indoor antenna will give more range, but are going to be harder to install and be about double the price. In this case make sure you have adequate distance between the outside and inside antenna. Since the roof is not metal, you don't get signal isolation from the roof and need to rely on distance to keep it from oscillating.
[/quote]

Thanks!! Ok figured out what I needed and am not using the cable system inside went with the soho, magnetic antenna, suction cup metal holder for said antenna, 50 ohm wall mount and 20 feet of cable recommended by Wilson. So here is where the problem lies... Getting cord attached to antenna outside trailer, into trailer. In my 300bh could I seek the cord in where the rear slide comes out? The soho needs to connect in the back room. Or could I take the cap off the rear where the sat in is and feed it in through that ( if possible at all)? Really don't want to make holes or take out window screens. Thanks again for the insights REALLY appreciated!


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

m2edumacated said:


> Wow! Have to say this is a great site! My first post hopefully first of many. Picked up a 2011 300bh and just gearing up to use it this season. Looking at purchasing a Wilson soho repeater, some kind of antenna that was thinking of permanently mounting on roof ( And apply lots of silicon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok, yes the wilson systems do work well, have them in both my trailers. DO NOT CONNECT ANY CELL PHONE BOOSTER THROUGH THE CABLE SYSTEM!!! the reason is that the cable & TV is a 75 ohm impedance. The cell phone stuff is a 50 ohm impedance. you'll have a terrible impedance mismatch, may even damage a cell phone amplifier. If it doesn't do damage it will definitely degrade the performance.

depending on how far you are from cell sites, you have several options. the wilson sleek boosters are a good wireless solution and easy to move around and are priced nice at about $125. The full blown 3W booster with an indoor antenna will give more range, but are going to be harder to install and be about double the price. In this case make sure you have adequate distance between the outside and inside antenna. Since the roof is not metal, you don't get signal isolation from the roof and need to rely on distance to keep it from oscillating.
[/quote]

Thanks!! Ok figured out what I needed and am not using the cable system inside went with the soho, magnetic antenna, suction cup metal holder for said antenna, 50 ohm wall mount and 20 feet of cable recommended by Wilson. So here is where the problem lies... Getting cord attached to antenna outside trailer, into trailer. In my 300bh could I seek the cord in where the rear slide comes out? The soho needs to connect in the back room. Or could I take the cap off the rear where the sat in is and feed it in through that ( if possible at all)? Really don't want to make holes or take out window screens. Thanks again for the insights REALLY appreciated!
[/quote]

ok, if your using the suction cup mount that has two suction cups and a short metal rod on it, that is for the stubby magnet mount antenna. You don't have to mount it outside the trailer, just suction cup it to a window on the inside. That suction cup magnet mount provides the ground plane for the stubby antenna. I've found that with the sleek booster you don't need anywhere near the distance Wilson recomends to avoid oscillation. so mount the antenna on the inside window and try putting the patch antenna 10' or so away and see if it is ok. If not move it farther away. Only reason to mount it outside with this configuration is if you still have a very weak signal, then connect up the 1/2wave taller magnet mount antenna using an appropriate ground plane.


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

Bought the wrong holder!!!!!!!! Have the 301103 outdoor magnetic antenna. How do I Get a ground plane with a rubber roof?! Am I better off trying to install a non magnetic one.....didn't want to make unnecessary holes.......please advise so I can try to cancel my order for antenna. Thanks for all your help


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

Well think I solved part of my own problem. To create a ground plane I could use metallic tape on my roof. Then I could put the antenna up. Problem still lies in being able to route it into my 300 bh. Any ideas?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

m2edumacated said:


> Bought the wrong holder!!!!!!!! Have the 301103 outdoor magnetic antenna. How do I Get a ground plane with a rubber roof?! Am I better off trying to install a non magnetic one.....didn't want to make unnecessary holes.......please advise so I can try to cancel my order for antenna. Thanks for all your help


on a rubber roof, you'll need the "trucker" antenna with the radial leads for a ground plane (301119). I looked at that one, and haven't gone with it since I don't know if you can remove the antenna from the base if you want to put a cover on the trailer or don't need the antenna. Good side, is that antenna will give the best signal reception of all the available options, but it's problematic to install it.

If it was me what I would try first is the stubby magnet mount(301113) with the rubber suction cup window mount (901128). And see if you can seperate it enough from the inside antenna to not oscillate. Wilson will probably say "not recomended". However with my sleek and other wireless booster from wilson, I've found that the min distance to avoid oscillation is way less than what Wilson recomends. In other words, it's very conservative. With the sleek, even 2 feet seperation will keep it from oscillation, even though they say at least 6 feet. I'll speculate that with the inside magnet mount stubby, if you can get 10-12 feet seperation you'll be ok. But that antenna does have less gain than the trucker, maybe 5db less gain, important if your WAY in the boonies.

Also, if you have an antenna that needs a ground plane, the ground plane must be of a magnetic metal (e.g. iron), aluminum, copper, stainless won't work as a ground plane.


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

Ktmracer,

You have been very helpful and I appreciate what you have done for me.

I actually purchased a ground plate designed for that antenna. It is made by Wilson and cost me a whole 4 bucks on amazon. It has adhesive and Velcro to hold it down. So that works.

As for the wiring, I will give it a go with what I have first. If I can get it in without drilling holes then that'll be my route. I'm still thinking to come in where the slide comes out in the back. We shall see. If not then I will for sure try your idea. Being that I am still in the grips of winter up here in Edmonton (although I don't consider -1 Celsius that cold) this little project will have to wait until spring now that I have all the parts figured out. Everything has been ordered and shipped. Promise to update as I get this figured out.....still taking suggestions on best "in" route. Thanks again ktmracer


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I can certainly understand not wanting to drill a hole in the fiberglass sides; how about a small hole in the plastic interior of the outdoor cook center? You would obviously have to keep the cook center open all the time as opposed to being able to close it after cooking, but it would probably be easier then having to cram it under the slide each time.


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

H2oSprayer said:


> I can certainly understand not wanting to drill a hole in the fiberglass sides; how about a small hole in the plastic interior of the outdoor cook center? You would obviously have to keep the cook center open all the time as opposed to being able to close it after cooking, but it would probably be easier then having to cram it under the slide each time.


Not a bad idea.....not sure if that would be the wife's favorite spot. On the backside of the trailer I am going to look for an access panel on the inside. If not that I'm still wondering about going through that sat hookup in the back. Takeout the rg6 and run the line through that.....


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Same kinda question , I think ! We live way out in the sticks and we get our wi-fi thru our Verizon cell phones . Many times the signal is week on overcast days . Would one of those gizmos make my cell phone signal stronger and make my internet work better . Is there one that I can use in my house and then carry in my travel trailer . Dual Voltage ?


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

Same kinda question , I think ! We live way out in the sticks and we get our wi-fi thru our Verizon cell phones . Many times the signal is week on overcast days . Would one of those gizmos make my cell phone signal stronger and make my internet work better . Is there one that I can use in my house and then carry in my travel trailer . Dual Voltage ? Or would I need two !


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

sunnybrook29 said:


> Same kinda question , I think ! We live way out in the sticks and we get our wi-fi thru our Verizon cell phones . Many times the signal is week on overcast days . Would one of those gizmos make my cell phone signal stronger and make my internet work better . Is there one that I can use in my house and then carry in my travel trailer . Dual Voltage ? Or would I need two !


Depending on length you might need a second one. Check out amazon and Wilson signal boosters. Many different kits are available or you can piece together like I did. From all the reviews they seem todo the trick. Sounds like this is what you may be looking for.

On another note.....talked to the dealer I bought my outback from and the suggested running my cable down the exhaust pipe on the roof. That seems like the best idea. Don't know if it's covered. Might have to just re-seal after.


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

Thought I should update. Took a trip out to the trailer and combined with utube have figured things out ( I think ).

Mount magnetic antenna at rear of trailer( further back ) Bring antenna wire in through exhaust ( will need to temporarily remove cover and will have to re-seal after)Run along side of pipe.
Pipes run inside through closet next to washroom. 
Attach to repeater that you have in closet.
Small hole will have to be drilled by power outlet on side bottom of closet ( so you can bring the plug out of closet to plug I )
Cable that connects between repeater and inside antenna can be ran out of closet on top ( second small hole) and ran above window treatments ( concealing them)
Small hole into cabinets above window to run cable into that 
Inside antenna mounted anywhere around there.

This should give minimal cables showing. I'm sure I could drill a small hole into roof interior and run the cable down to the same area, but not sure if it would actually be as easy to do that as i think ). Also, not having to drill any kind of hole into exterior of trailer. May have to drill hole into vent cap, but that is easily sealed.

Good luck to all. If somebody has or does drill the hole into interior roof and run it like that please post back. Might be a month and a little, but will post pics when completed.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

sunnybrook29 said:


> Same kinda question , I think ! We live way out in the sticks and we get our wi-fi thru our Verizon cell phones . Many times the signal is week on overcast days . Would one of those gizmos make my cell phone signal stronger and make my internet work better . Is there one that I can use in my house and then carry in my travel trailer . Dual Voltage ?


Wilson makes several that could be used in the house or trailer. Although, in reality, it would be easier to just get one for each. You'd need to unhook antennas, etc to it around. All the Wilson units will run off either 12VDC or 120VAC. And for house use, you want the indoor antenna located so you get reception where you want to use the phone. If your getting 1 bar on verizon now, going to the high power 3W unit and good external antenna will probably get you up to 4 bars.

Note also, the existing amps will work on 3G but they do NOT amplifier the signal for 4G service. Wilson has announced a unit that will work on 4G as well, but it isn't available yet.


----------



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

m2edumacated said:


> Thought I should update. Took a trip out to the trailer and combined with utube have figured things out ( I think ).
> 
> Mount magnetic antenna at rear of trailer( further back ) Bring antenna wire in through exhaust ( will need to temporarily remove cover and will have to re-seal after)Run along side of pipe.
> Pipes run inside through closet next to washroom.
> ...


So I thought I would finally add some picd for anyone interested. I ended up taking the cap off the exhaust on the roof and then plastering it full of dicor after. The antenna outside is omnidirection and is just before the main door. That is as far as I could go with it to get to the pipe. I ran it in closet and then i brought the indoor antenna to the very bottom where the hot water tank thing is. I had to becasue the two antennas (indoor and Out) were not far enough apart. By having the indoor one low, and a thin wall acting as a slight buffer i now have two green lights for boosting. Take a look at the pics and I hope this helps


----------

